
The mechanics of silencing online dissent in Pakistan - ryzvonusef
https://www.dawn.com/news/1483248/special-report-the-mechanics-of-silencing-online-dissent
======
nutcracker46
It has been said that I expend considerable bandwidth harping on China and
Russia for their gangster-like, authoritarian ways. To be truthful, I still
have reserve harping capacity for other rat-assed illiberal states:

Fuck those Pakis too, for being intolerant of dissent. Like their big brothers
selling the illusion of a "civilizational state," they will remain "flyover
countries."

